# Pouring lead jigs



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I have been pouring jigs now for quite a while using a regular fish cooker and an iron skillet. This method works to perfection but is a hassel when you only want to pour up a few jigs. I went out and bought a Lee production pot for pouring lead because of the ease of setting it up in just a few minutes. Now there is a slight problem the Lee pot does not seem to pour the lead very well and all the jigs that do come out seem to be "wavy". Its like the lead is not hot enought or is cooling to quick, I have tried just keeping the mold very hot by constantly pouring lead through them but this still does not seem to be all that effective. Any advise on getting the jigs to pour better would be greatly helpful.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

just go to gbb&t and get u a medium size ladel(big cast iron spoon) then go to ace hardware and get a blow-torch...this will cost u around prolly 40 bucks if that

then just put 3-5oz's of lead in the ladel or how ever much u need the put the blow-torch to it and in like a minute ull have perfect melty lead!!!

ive been doin this for about a year and a half now and would not rather doit any other way!!

hope this helps!!:usaflag


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Try using pure lead. Sometimes, when we make our jigs, we will get the same 'wavy' effect, so we just add pure lead to whatever lead we have in our pots. We always have to cut impure lead (like tire weight lead) with pure lead. That has always taken care of the problem for us. Also, make sure to skim impurities (slag) off the top right before you pour.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

maybe you should let me pour them :shedevil


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You have already figured out the problem, The mold isn't hot enough, heat the mold with a small torch and keep it hot.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used a 20lb Lee bottom drop melter. They are very nice and much safer.


----------



## DCorb (May 30, 2009)

I have the lee bottom pour pot,does anyone have a problem with it clogging up at thebottom hole where the lead comes out,sometimes I have to push a paper clip through it, to clean it out ?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

If the mold isn't getting hot enough, buy an electric burner at walmart or somewhere to keep the mold hot in between pours.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If the gate on the bottom of the mold works like the Lyman furnace, you can drill it out a drill size or two so the lead can pour out faster. I regularly powered 12 oz jigs with it. Also, smoking the inside of your mold will help prevent wrinkles and keep jigs from sticking. I smoke all of my molds as soon as I make them or buy them.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (6/21/2009)*You have already figured out the problem, The mold isn't hot enough, heat the mold with a small torch and keep it hot.


Correct....I've had the first few come out like you mentioned...the larger the weight the more it happens. I don't use a torch, I just pour a few and remelt the ones I don't like, besides they won't last any length of time if any size at all.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

When I cast downrigger weightsI put the mold in the oven to get it hot enough.


----------

